

Where to Find Startup Money - jmonegro
http://www.entrepreneur.com/magazine/entrepreneursstartupsmagazine/2009/june/202102.html

======
plaggypig
Are there any grants available to entrepreneurs in the UK? If so, does anybody
have any experience with the process?

~~~
paulsb
It depends what region you are in. You should first look at the Business Link
website for the list of grants available in your region. Also search for
regional development agencies in your area.

I have had some experience with them and the problem is that they don't
generally fund companies with no IP (i.e. software) and the process can be
slow. If you are associated with a university then there are other types of
grant you can apply for. Again, business link, your RDA or the university tech
transfer department can tell you about them.

------
jakewolf
Wow, grants.gov has $220,000 open for something very similar to what I'm
working on.

------
DanHulton
A pity there isn't a list of something like this for Canucks - I've looked.

